# JetBlue offers $4 T.Any.-area "Carmageddon" flight ticket



## Plennax69 (Jul 14, 2011)

For a few Los Angeles-area travelers planning to beat a conjestion during a coming weekend the road drawing a line under generally known as "Carmageddon,Inches the very best different way can be a large number of ft . across the urban center.


----------



## trainman74 (Jul 14, 2011)

You might want to check the autocorrect settings on your phone. (I _think_ that's the problem.)

For a little more info: JetBlue is flying two special Burbank-Long Beach round-trips on Saturday the 16th, and set the fares at $4 for regular seats, $5 for their Extra Legroom seats (plus taxes and fees). I have a feeling the seats have been filled not by people who actually wanted to get between the two cities, but by people who just wanted to rack up some "rare mileage." I thought briefly about booking an immediate-turn round-trip, but instead, I'm just going to stay in my apartment and off the roads this weekend.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jul 14, 2011)

LOL! Why on earth was the opening post approved? It's nothing but incomprehensible gibberish! :wacko: Must be some sort of obscure code to wake up a covert sleeper cell somewhere along the Amtrak network.


----------



## MrFSS (Jul 14, 2011)

But the story is true: *LINK*

They are already sold out.

The OP posted the same story several times and had trouble with the grammar, etc. We picked one and let it ride.

The story is also being discussed in the main forum where Amtrak was selling $3 tickets between the same cities.


----------



## PRR 60 (Jul 14, 2011)

MrFSS said:


> But the story is true: *LINK*
> 
> They are already sold out.
> 
> ...


The jetBlue promotion is between Long Beach and Burbank. Amtrak's is between Los Angeles and Burbank.


----------



## railiner (Jul 29, 2011)

Years ago there were some regularly scheduled ultra-short airline flights for various reasons. I recall one on United that went from San Francisco to Oakland. Its primary reason was the aircraft were ones that received heavy periodic maintenance at United's maintenance base at SFO, and it was operationally convenient to place them into their pool rotation this way.

On the east coast, UAL operated a flight that started in Norfolk then stopped at Newport News before going on further...I don't know the reason for that except perhaps not enough patronage from just one of those stops?

And there is also the "off-schedule operations" ferry flights....for example an AA flight from the west is delayed and must divert to JFK due to LGA's late night 'curfew'. Or diversion could be for weather. In either case, the next morning the aircraft will be run as a special flight, even sometimes carrying passenger from JFK over to LGA to get back into its scheduled flight.


----------

